# Music by William Shakespeare



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Bard Shakespeare lived 1564-1616, and inspired every generation and sub-genre in classical music. Which are your favorites? Hope this leads to lively discussion.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*Verdi: MacBeth*
Rossini: Otello
Verdi: Otello

Who only three?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We had a game about this some years ago. These were nominated:

Round 1:
Arnold - Cello Concerto, op. 136 "Shakespearean"
Bernstein - West Side Story
Castelnuvo-Tedesco - Antony and Cleopatra Overture, op. 134
Dvořák - Othello Overture
Foerster - Shakespeare Suite
Holst - At the Boar's Head
Moeran - 4 Shakespeare Songs
Raff - Othello Overture, WoO 52
Schubert - An Sylvia
Strauss, R - Drei lieder der Ophelia, op. 67
Tchaikovsky - The Tempest
Verdi - Otello

Round 2:
Barber - Antony and Cleopatra
Brahms - Ophelia Lieder (5)
Diamond - Romeo and Juliet
Elgar - Falstaff
Graugaard - Harp concerto "Ophelia in the Garden"
Korngold - Much ado about nothing, op. 11
Nystroem - Sinfonia 4 "Shakespeareana"
Raff - Romeo and Juliet Overture, WoO 51
Schumann - Julius Caesar Overture
Strauss, R - Macbeth
Vaughan Williams - Serenade to Music
Walton - As You Like It, Poem for Orchestra

Round 3:
Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 17 "The Tempest"
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - A Midsummer Night's Dream overture, Op. 108
Finzi - Let Us Garlands Bring
Linley, T Jr - Shakespeare Ode
Prokofiev - Hamlet, op. 77
Quilter - Five Shakespeare Songs, op. 23
Raff - The Tempest Overture, WoO 49
Sibelius - The Tempest
Stravinsky - Three Songs from William Shakespeare
Vaughan Williams - Three Shakespeare Songs
Walton - Hamlet, A Shakespeare Scenario

Round 4:
Berlioz - Le roi Lear overture
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - The Taming of the Shrew Overture
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
Henze - Symphony No. 8
Liszt - Hamlet
Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
Reimann - Lear
Smetana - Macbeth and the Witches, for piano
Takemitsu - Ran
Tchaikovsky - Hamlet, Short Ouverture & Stage music
Verdi - Falstaff
Walton - Henry V, A Shakespeare Scenario

Round 5:
Berlioz - Roméo et Juliette
Dean - Hamlet
Grieg - Puck (from Lyric Pieces Book X)
Lokshin - Symphony no.5 "Shakespeare Sonnets"
Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Rodgers and Hart - The Boys From Syracuse
Smetana - Richard III
Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet
Verdi - Macbeth
Wagner - Das Liebesverbot
Walton - Richard III, A Shakespeare Scenario


In the end, this came out as the top ten:

01 Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
02 Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream
03 Finzi - Let Us Garlands Bring
04 Sibelius - The Tempest
05 Moeran - 4 Shakespeare Songs
06 Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet
07 Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 17 "The Tempest"
08 Lokshin - Symphony no.5 "Shakespeare Sonnets"
09 Dvořák - Othello Overture
10 Korngold - Much ado about nothing, op. 11 

I


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick (Mar 17, 2021)

Shostakovich: Hamlet Suite


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Sondheim - Fear No More
Joby Talbot - The Winter's Tale


----------



## Jannet Brk. (2 mo ago)

> We had a game about this some years ago. These were nominated:
> 
> Round 1:
> Arnold - Cello Concerto, op. 136 "Shakespearean"
> ...


Looks interesting. In addition, the top 10 was quite unexpected for me.
Also, I like this thread as I'm going to re-listen to some works.


----------

